# Red Line Tires



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anybody have suggestions as to the best place and least expensive to obtain red line tires for my 68 GTO? Stock size.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

A good place to start is Coker. Stock 14's are hard to find.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish this had been on a week ago. I just sold the ones from my 69 with a 5th new one for a spare. I think Coker is the only game in town. BTW you will like the way they ride, much better that in the old days. I just couldn't do the red line with my blue car.


----------



## 66-326 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bought mine through Summit Racing with free shipping. BF Goodrich Silvertown Radials


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

Diamond Back Classics in South Carolina. They will put a redline on any make/model tire you want. They will also do a smooth sidewall so your redline really pops.


----------



## Flambeau (Dec 30, 2013)

Bought a set of BF's from Summit Racing about 2 months ago and love them!


----------

